# Roaches are cool!



## orionmystery (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, you read that right. Not only cool, beautiful too! Not the household cockroaches though 





Cool cockroach IMG_1251 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_1730 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Too big, shot at 1:1, MPE65



IMG_0190 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Another big one, also 1:1, MPE65



IMG_0112 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_8869 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_0005 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_0287 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2013)

Some cool roaches!  

Regards,
Jake


----------



## SashaT (Oct 9, 2013)

That bottom one looks like the ones that I feed to my kids new pet salamander... Cool shots!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mmmmm.. Tasty! (not really.... but the photography sure is!)


----------

